# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Schocker der Woche

## schiene

Ist erstaunlich was ein Stromschlag aus einer Bahnleitung für Wirkungen zeigt.
*Nix für schwache Nerven!!!!*

Der Link funktioniert leider nur wenn man angemeldet ist!!

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/6512912/...er_Oberleitung

----------


## Hoschi

Na der ist Gar  ::

----------


## walter

Sucht doch die Youtube-Adresse.   ::

----------


## schiene

> Sucht doch die Youtube-Adresse.


ich habs mal da mit eingestellt,aber es wurde immer sofort wieder gesperrt!!!!!!!

----------


## Robert

wüßte mal gerne, wie schnell hier jemand reagieren würde und die Oberleitung aus wäre...

----------


## schiene

Nicht unbedingt für Zartbeseidete geeignet.Der Film aus den 70ern ist in russisch,aber eigentlich ist die Sprache völlig 
unwichtig.
Gezeigt wird Afrika mit blutigen Riualen,Jagszenen,Schamanismus u.a.Teilweise sehr blutig aber Realität.Sehr interessant aber wie gesagt....
nix für schwache Nerven.
Um den Film sehen zu können muß man aber bei youtube angemeldet sein.

----------


## pit

> Um den Film sehen zu können muß man aber bei youtube angemeldet sein.


Bei uns gehts auch ohne! Aber stimmt, ist nix fürs Nachmittagsprogramm. Wenn der in Thailand im Fernsehen gezeigt würde, würde die Stelle, wo einer was gegorenes trinkt, bestimmt ausgepixelt.      

 ::

----------


## schorschilia

> Ist erstaunlich was ein Stromschlag aus einer Bahnleitung für Wirkungen zeigt.
> *Nix für schwache Nerven!!!!*


ich hab`s jetzt nicht so heftig empfunden ( Video funzt bei mir ohne Probleme )
aber dein zweites Video über Afrika; Mann oh Mann, das ist schon krass, auch dieses Video ohne Warhinweis.
Dating Vietnam (Drama Spielfilm deutsche Version) dagegen mit der Auflage bei Youtube ein Konto zu haben....manches ist oft schwer zu verstehen. :Confused:

----------


## schiene

Respekt,der kann wirklich fliegen.....

http://www.maniacworld.com/stunt-pla...-its-wing.html

----------


## schiene

Gestern in der Nähe von Buriram....

----------


## schorschilia

das war aber jetzt kein Aprilscherz ?  ::  Mann oh Mann.....

----------


## wein4tler

Da kann sich einem der Magen heben. Das ist ein Megaschocker.

----------


## Enrico

Bei den Tempo der Züge die ich kenne fast schon unvorstellbar.

----------


## Willi Wacker

..wenn du vor einem Japan Restaurant Schaufenster stehst
dann sieht der Sushi auch echt aus  :: .

----------


## pit

Wo ist das ganze Blut geblieben? 7 Liter gibt eine Mordsschweinerei. Schütt mal ne Tasse Himbeersaft auf den Boden und schau dann mal.

 ::

----------


## doll_er

Als Kind wurde ich auch Zeuge eines Zugunglückes, schnell waren Personen dabei die Leiche abzudecken bevor dies passierte konnten wir als Kinder einiges beobachten.

----------


## schiene

Jetzt weis  ich wie eine Thaisuppe gemacht wird  :: 
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=df8_1397314761

----------


## schiene

und noch was.....
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=e50_1397115328

----------


## schiene

Der durch das Feuer rutschte....
Unfall beim Vegetarian Festival auf Phuket
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=fad_1397476880

----------


## schiene

schon fast lustig.......
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nC1f72BOm0

----------


## wein4tler

Ist ja unglaublich. Der Mann war nicht mehr im Besitz seiner geistigen Kräfte. Böses Ende!

----------


## schiene

Heute mal etwas kurioses.....


Ein übergewichtiger Brite trainierte in Thailand derart hart, dass ihn die Zöllner nach einem Jahr für eine andere Person hielten. 
"Ross Connor (33) musste etwas ändern in seinem Leben. Der Brite war so dick, dass ihn die Ärzte warnten: Sollte er weitermachen wie bisher, würde er seinen Vierzigsten nicht mehr erleben. Connor besuchte daraufhin in Thailand ein einjähriges Thaibox-Trainingslager.
Mit durchschlagendem Erfolg – ein Jahr später wog Connor nur noch 91 statt 147 Kilo! Als er schliesslich guten Gewissens nach Hause ins britische Petersborough zurückkehren wollte, liessen ihn die thailändischen Grenzbeamten jedoch nicht mehr ausreisen....
hier gehts weiter......
http://www.blick.ch/news/ausland/hat...id2853507.html

----------


## schiene

Snake vs.Turtle

----------


## schiene

ein ungewöhnlicher Taxigast..

----------


## schiene

Auch ein Strandurlaub kann gefährlich sein wenn man sich an die falsche Stelle legt....

----------


## Robert

Ich sage dazu nur selbst Schuld, wie kann man bloss so blöde sein.

----------


## wein4tler

Robert, der Pilot musste notlanden - da kann der Strandbesucher nichts dafür. Das Flugzeug krachte dann auch in den Drahtzaun, dessen Steher zu sehen sind. Es war Glück im Unglück.

----------


## Robert

Im Fernsehbericht dazu war von einer Notlandung nicht die Rede,
sondern daß das ein Sonntagflieger ist, der den Flughafen nicht kannte...

----------


## wein4tler

Robert, wir in Östereich bekamen wieder einmal die gefilterte Version.

----------


## schiene

Zwei Frauen prügeln sich auf einem Highway in Bangkok  :: 
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=2a3_1400576740

----------


## wein4tler

*Fahrgast vergisst Leiche im Kofferraum einer Taxe*

Thailand-Tip, 26.Juni 2014

Normalerweise vergessen Kunden ihr Handy, ihre Brieftasche oder ihre Kamera in einem Taxi. Ein Taxifahrer in Bangkok kontrollierte
am Montagmorgen das vergessene Gepäckstück eines Kunden in seinem Kofferraum und traute seinen Augen kaum.

pp Bangkok. Für Taxifahrer Uten Petchsikiew aus Bangkok ist es nichts neues, dass Kunden hin und wieder etwas in seinem Taxi
liegenlassen oder vergessen. Am Montagmorgen sollte er einen jungen Kunden nebst Gepäck vom Bezirk Bang Nam Chuet aus der
Provinz Samut Sakhon in den Bangkoker Stadtteil Bang Khun Thian befördern. 
Die Fahrt verlief ohne Zwischenfälle, der Kunde bezahlte am Zielort den Fahrpreis und verließ die Taxe. Erst später fiel dem Taxifahrer
Herrn Uten auf, dass der Kunde sein Gepäck im Kofferraum vergessen hatte. Er fuhr an den Straßenrand und öffnete seinen Kofferraum. 
Hier fand er einen schwarzen Müllsack. Als er ihn öffnete, bekam er einen Schock, erzählte er später der Polizei. In dem Müllsack befand sich
eine Leiche, der man die Kehle durchgeschnitten hatte. Herr Uten alarmierte sofort die Polizei. 
Die Beamten schätzen, dass der Mann im Kofferraum um die 20 Jahre alt war. Sie ist nun auf der Suche nach dem jungen Fahrgast.

----------


## schiene

Na der hat Nerven.......

----------


## pit

Ich hätte gerne mal seine Hose von hinten in Großaufnahme gesehen.  :: 

 ::

----------


## wein4tler

Der war nur deppert - wenn ihn der Elephant niederrennt kannst ihn in einen Briefumschlag stecken, mit samt seinen braungefärbten Hosen.

----------


## schiene

Truck vs.Train
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=496_1403910656

----------


## schorschilia

ein "beinahe Schock"

Bei diesem Video wird uns ganz mulmig in der Magengegend! Es zeigt eine Passagiermaschine der Fluggesellschaft Aerolineas Argentineas. Es ist ein gewaltiger Airbus A340-300, der langsam über das Rollfeld kriecht. Was der Pilot anscheinend nicht ahnt: Gleichzeitig befindet sich eine weitere Maschine im Landeanflug...

----------


## schiene

Es macht mich unendlich wütend wenn ich so etwas sehe.... :: 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152310053329056

----------


## schorschilia

so was ist doch krank!

----------


## Robert

Ohne Worte

----------


## frank_rt

so etwas heftiges habe ich noch nie gesehen. ob der fahrer gefasst worden ist, wird man wohl nie erfahren.
grausam

----------


## wein4tler

Der nachkommende Fahrer weicht auch nur aus, ohne erste Hilfe zu leisten. Ein Irrsinn - was geht in diesen Menschen vor sich?

----------


## Enrico

Gestern nicht groß anders hier in Weimar. Eine ältere Frau stand auf einer kleinen Verkehrsinsel mit ihrem Hund. Ein noch älterer Mann fuhr voll durch. Der Hund war sofort tot, die Frau erlag abends in der Klinik. Die anderen Fahrzeuge hatten nix besseres zu tun als schnell an der unfallstelle vorbei zu kommen, soweit bis garnix mehr ging. So stand ich mit den Kindern 30 Minuten in der ersten Reihe und nix ging mehr. 

Noch erschreckender: ausnahmsweise holte ich die Kinder gestern mit dem Auto, sonst hätte vielleicht meine Familie um die zeit auf der Insel gestanden.

----------


## wein4tler

Ja, manchmal hat man Glück und ein anderes mal erwischt es einem voll.

----------


## schiene

Unfall in Thailand....

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=ab0_1405914705

----------


## schiene

buuhhhhh,das man(n) sowos überleben kann....  :: 

http://www.bild.de/news/ausland/unfa...0738.bild.html

----------


## schiene

Millimetersache...... :: 
um den Clip zu sehen klicke auf "CONTINUE"
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=9b7_1410952090

----------


## schiene

wieder mal ein Beispiel wie schnell es gehen kann....
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=154_1413139745

----------


## schiene

Wie kann man(n) so sehr erschrecken  ::

----------


## schiene

Thailand - Frau mit Moped von einem LKW überrollt
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=d8f_1414203831

----------


## schorschilia

schiene@ dein Thread mit den tollen alten Pics aus dem Siam gefallen mir besser als die Horrorvideos.....hab ja noch nicht mal gefrühstückt..brauch wohl ein Bier "zur Verdaung"  ::

----------


## schiene

mal nix blutiges....
wehrhafte Wachleute lassen sich nicht alles gefallen....
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=341_1415487113

----------


## frank_rt

mal nix blutiges....
naja aber schon recht brutal und bestimmt schmerzhaft. ::

----------


## schiene

Auch wenn er wirklich durch seine Fahrweise selbst Schuld hat....
Er hatte gewaltiges Glück !!!
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=ec7_1416659877

----------


## frank_rt

naja von den bewohnern dieser erde ist der mensch ab und an das dümmste wesen.
 ::

----------


## frank_rt

autoklau. nicht unbedingt nach machen. wenn doch, will ich dabei sein.


http://www.freenet.de/unterhaltung/p...38_705206.html

----------


## wein4tler

Isaac Newton sei Dank - und Dir für frank_rt für das unterhaltende Video.

----------


## schiene

In Buffalo in den USA brennt es in der Kanalisation. Ein Mann vor Ort versucht die Lage zu entspannen. Plötzlich ein lauter Knall und ein 50 kg Gullideckel fliegt durch die Luft...
http://www.tageblatt.lu/nachrichten/...story/31483415

----------


## schiene

....Der Verletzte scheint niemanden zu interessieren
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=629_1431969540

----------


## schiene

das geht so schnell......da kann man nix machen.....

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=1e6_1432749734

----------


## schiene

scheint dem Monk aber auch den Geschlagenen Spaß zu machen was auf die "Rübe" zu bekommen
Habe ich so noch nie zuvor gesehen... ::

----------


## pit

Hängt auch davon ab, ob man das eigentliche Video etwas schneller laufen lässt und dann noch entsprechende Geräusche zufügt. ODER?

 ::

----------


## schiene

> Hängt auch davon ab, ob man das eigentliche Video etwas schneller laufen lässt und dann noch entsprechende Geräusche zufügt. ODER?


Neeee,das ist schon original.Man sieht ja auch mit welcher Wucht er zu schlägt.
Hier noch ein Video

----------


## Willi Wacker

...wurde hier in TV Kannal 3 diskutiert
der Mönch wurde befragt
der hat sogar dem Reporter ein übergebraten
ganz leichte Zweige..
aber merken soll der welcher " gesegnet " wird ...schliesslich werden die Zweige ja vorher in Weihwasser getaucht...
schon etwa und soll an seine Sünden denken.... ::  ::

----------


## pit

Vielleicht ist Buddhismus doch nur etwas für Masochisten.

 ::

----------


## wein4tler

Idioten sterben nicht aus.

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Idioten sterben nicht aus.


...die knieen sich doch Alle freiwillig hin
und wissen was sie erwartet
ein kleiner Klapps aufs Hirn 
lässt die alten Sünden erwachen 
also ich finds ok
wers nicht mag  brauch sich nicht hin knien

----------


## schorschilia

es kann verdammt schnell passieren....

https://www.facebook.com/Pattayanews...5779421239966/

----------


## schorschilia

es ist jetzt nicht ein Schocker im üblichen Sinn der Videos.....
zur Zeit läuft bei uns auf einem Privatsender "der Bachelor"  :: ....nein mir geht's nicht darum....
vor ca. 2 Wochen, war`s mir leid auf jedem Sender schlechte Nachrichten über Terror an zu tun...so zappelte ich per Fernbedienung....
und war plötzlich "mitten" in Ajutthaya, aber eben auch beim Bachelor.
die Szene welche mich nachdenklich machte, war zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht im Web ausgestrahlt - darum erst jetzt.
Wie denkt ihr über die Szene bei ca. "*12.30* nach..... (Episode 5 )
ist mir schon klar, dass bei solch "seichten" Sendungen vieles gestellt ist; hat man aber hier nicht den Respekt & Kulturelles KLAR überschritten!?

http://www.3plus.tv/episode/der-bach...ffel-4-folge-5

http://www.thailandtourismus.de/serv...i-ton-mai.html
P.S.  by the Way....noch was zum schmunzeln....wie machen Frauen sich startklar mit dem Velo ( Fahrrad).....ab ca. *10.000*

----------


## schiene

Dieses Video aus Kanchanaburi ist schon extrem brutal und gibt zu denken.
Das ist eiskalter brutaler Mord vor einer Kamera.
https://www.facebook.com/topnewsth/v...3/?pnref=story

----------


## frank_rt

> Dieses Video aus Kanchanaburi ist schon extrem brutal und gibt zu denken.
> Das ist eiskalter brutaler Mord vor einer Kamera.
> https://www.facebook.com/topnewsth/v...3/?pnref=story


da muss ich dir recht geben schiene. aber die das gefilmt haben, haben die dazu gehört, oder waren die nur zu feige einzuschreiten.
fenster auf und die typen angeschrieen hätte wohl schon genügt um das schlimmste zu verhindern.

die sind für mich genau so schuldig

----------


## Enrico

Die Menschheit wird immer brutaler, das steht mal fest. Früher haste dich gewamst, heute musste aufpassen das du nicht totgeschlagen wirst. Liegt daran das man das überall sehen kann und der Mensch somit verroht.

----------


## Enrico

Leider sind mir heute morgen auch nichtbeteiligte Beiträge verloren gegangen, ich bitte dies zu entschuldigen.

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Leider sind mir heute morgen auch nichtbeteiligte Beiträge verloren gegangen, ich bitte dies zu entschuldigen.



...am besten du löschst das Video auch
sowas braucht man nicht

----------


## wein4tler

Lieber Enrico! Danke für Deine diplomatische Vorgehensweise. Die verloren gegangenen Beitrage wird man verschmerzen können. Das Video übrigens auch.
Ich brauche keine Schocker der Woche, oder des Tages.

----------


## schorschilia

der Albtraum schlechthin.......

----------


## TeigerWutz

.
 Geschichte dazu

LG TW

----------


## Enrico

Hoffentlich halten die den Typen jetzt laufend an [emoji3][emoji12]

----------

